# General season turkey.



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I had the opportunity to hunt with someone with a LE turkey tag the last two days of the season. We had 3 gobblers answer our call the last hour of the last day, we cut them off and he was able to take a jake. We glassed them up on a ridge and noticed the 3 birds did not have any hens. My question is, for the general hunt, is the breading over? or has it really started yet?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's on going. Toms will respond pretty well throughout May. The jakes can be seen running around with other jakes because the larger toms won't let them join in on all the fun.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I think its going to be a good general season hunt this year. I had a LE tag, and ate tag soup. had lots of opportunities, but very limited time. When the LE hunt started we were seeing the toms with the hens, but they were never strutting. This last week every tom we saw was strutting. I think the breading season is really starting to peak. I know that there are at least 5 toms that survived the LE hunt where I was at, and many of them were on public land.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks! This trip was very helpful and I now feel that I may have a chance to get me a bird, If I can get away from everyone else! Hopefully, I'll be able to follow this thread with one of me holding my first big tom...or little jake... Good luck to everyone hunting GS!


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

captain said:


> This last week every tom we saw was strutting. I think the breading season is really starting to peak.


I've noticed the same thing scouting this last week. Accept the last day I scouted I couldn't seem to locate the hens where I they had been the previous 3 days. Hopefully they'll reappear.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Another question, during this hunt we were glassing the 3 toms walk along a hill side. When they reached a certain spot, all 3 flew across the little valley to where they had been roosting. Would it be smart to get up on the hill side where they flew off and see if they don't repeat this? assuming they have not been bumped out of that canyon.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Methods: one of these methods will work most of the time.
1)find birds, move in close and call them in(preferred and most fun) 
2)find birds, get out in front of them and ambush them as they walk by
3) find a place birds are using to feed or strut, get there before the birds do, hide up and hope they come in.

It's not possible to advise you on every micro situation that you present.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If those birds take that same route on a regular basis, then yes, BP's #2 will work well assuming the birds aren't pressured by others and hold to their routine.


----------

